# Tool advice for beginner



## pjb2357 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello. I've been woodworking for a few years now, mostly turning and furniture. One of my recent projects was an adarondack chair for lounging in my back porch. While out there lazing in the evening sun it occurred to me that this would a perfect place to work on carving! I've decided I'd like to try woodspirits and greenmen. I've ordered s book on the subject and have been poking around online. While lots of people discuss how to execute these carvings they don't mention the tools used. Presumably they will be mentioned in the book, but I happen to be in s city today and would like to pickup some tools before I retreat to the backwater I call home. I currently have the following:

2 carving and 2 detail knives
2/5 flat gouge
7/6 medium gouge
9/4 deep gouge
1S/8skew chisel
12/8mm - 60° V tool
Strip and compound.

I'm planning to pick up a 9/6 deep and s veiner. I don't get out this way often so I'm taking any and all recommendations for other useful tools for the beginner.

Also, is the strop sufficient or do I need to pickup some stones? If I need stones, then any advice there would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

This would be a good place to ask your questions.

http://lumberjocks.com/forums/15


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

The tools you have are a good starting point for wood spirits/greenmen. In addition to your strop, you can easily make a strop for the inside of the gouges by buying an appropriately-sized dowel, then rubbing the compound directly on the dowel. Use a pulling motion away from the cutting edge with it. This is done after regular stropping to just catch any little "wire edges" that might be on the inside of the gouge.

Claude


----------

